# Need some auto body repair



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello have a quick question. My wifes car was wrecked and needs major repairs to the engine and body. I remember years back when I wrecked my truck, that the body shop actually took care of the deductible, presumably to get the business. This was over 20 years ago, so I'm wondering if this is still a common practice. I have geico insurance with a $500 deductible. If anyone knows a reputable person who might save me a little money on the deductible, could you please post up their information. Youm may also give them my number if you like. I am in Milton if that helps. 

Thanks,

Chris
850 313 0147


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

The only body shop that I know will eat your deductible is Crestview Paint and Body. But, keep this in mind, as I work in the collision repair industry: If you have a $250 or $500 deductible, and someone you never met before tells you they can save you your deductible, or, in more practical terms, just 'give' you $500 to put towards your repair, is BOGUS> Just think about this, why would a total stranger just give away $250-$500? They dont know you. And that is not just pocket change to you as the consumer, or to any other body shop as the business. You better believe that there is corners being cut, parts not being changed that should be, or things not getting done as they should be. Any body shop that says they will waive/eat your deductible is blind siding you. Be aware, and be very aware of what is or isnt being done to your vehicle. After all, your vehicle is the next biggest investment of your life, next to buying a house. With that said, if you are willing to risk safety or integrity of your vehicle, then take to where they will "give you your deductible for your business'. And I wish you the best of luck. IMO you need to just accept the fact that you had an 'accident' and just pay your deductible. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me, or call me at my shop 478-9116, and ask for Mike in the office, as there are 3 Mikes here.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

I second crestview paint and body, took a car of ours there a few years ago, car was on the verge of being totaled, they repaired it, it was fairly quick and all repairs were top notch, no cut corners. I noticed some body shops will just tape off and spray, crestview paint and body actually took the car apart to paint it correctly. Car was done in about 10 days, I towed the car to them, and they did eat the deductable.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have been to crestview paint and body for my wifes accord she wrecked. Have been having problems with lights every since. Also the radio has some sort of short, also the radiator they replaced it with had the wrong cap groves so the rad cap would not go on at all. from what I saw I wouldnt take a go cart to have repaired at this shop, they cut major corners to give you the zero deductible. I have since taken to honda and another mechanic in town and they laughed cause there was a completely different light fixture that should be in there... still have the problem what a fiasco. Oh well I would pay the 500 happily seeing what I got from these JAKELEGS ..... JMO goto Gross and son iffin its an import


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Do not, repeat do not go to crestview paint and body, I went there for minor damage facia and grill, they kept my wife's van 30 days and even then I had to go back days later to get the grill installed. They lied to me from the start, bunch of assholes. Told me for days it was next in line for the paintbooth, I got so pissed I drove there from milton and my damn van was like six deep in the body shop. Hadn't hardly been started on. Their excuse was well we saved u 250 on your deductible. So not worth it


----------

